# Far Cry 3



## Ale (21 Novembre 2012)

Io ho giocato al 2 ed era ben fatto. Sicuramente ci giochero.

Il video postato è il trailer.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Novembre 2012)

GameTrailers: 8,6/10
PC Gamer: 89/100
Game Informer: 9/10
Eurogamer: 10/10
IGN: 9/10
VideoGamer: 9/10


----------



## juventino (22 Novembre 2012)

Sembra valido, ma sinceramente non penso gli darò un'occasione. Questa generazione ormai mi ha fatto venire lo schifo per gli FPS.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] http://www.milanworld.net/consigli-per-apertura-topic-e-messaggi-vt2167.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2012)

non lo prendo...in prima persona non mi piacciono


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2012)

lo provo su xbox, se, come al solito, non riesco a usare in prima persona con il Joypad, ci giocherò su pc... il gioco, anche se nn ho giocato ai precedenti, mi sembra molto valido


----------



## Ale (7 Gennaio 2013)

i titoli della saga sono indipendenti.


----------



## Ale (4 Aprile 2013)

che figata immensa. l'ho appena iniziato


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Aprile 2013)

Io l'ho finito da qualche mese e posso tranquillamente dire che questo gioco merita, merita e merita.


----------

